# My cage! And my ratties



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

Well this is the cage for my dad's house. We're building a playhouse for them but for now this is all we have. Everyone has fantastic cages but for my two girlies I think this is good enough? 

























and my darlings <3


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Your girls are very sweet!
Better work on a bigger and better cage for them quick. They are going to grow fast and that cage is way too small.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

If I'm identifying the cage correctly its sold as a hamster cage? It looks good enough for them now, but when they grow up its going to be to small, I think. I've only had boys and I know girls are smaller but I don't think their that much smaller. I cant imagine them fitting in that nesting box or on that wheel much longer, that is if they do now. 

Another issue, the cage is tall and the bottom doesn't look very weighted, Id be careful about a little girl on the top floor leaning against the bars, it wouldn't take much for her to knock the cage over. In the picture it looks like you still have the wire grate in the bottom? That should be nixed asap. And what bedding are you using? 

This is all just my opinion, I'm not an expert and I'm not tryin' to attack you :-D

your rats are cute! how old are they and what are their names?


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

no it said rat cage  I thought it would be too small but I wasn't there when it was bought. Okay, I'll take thought off  Ahh. Alright, I'll have to get a bigger one then. I'm using aspen shavings but thinking of switching to fleee. Can you tell me why I should take off the bottom just so I can know? Hey, you're being perfectly nice, thanks <3
They're almost three months old and their names are Princess Peep and Splinter. Splinter is the black one and Peep is the hooded one. =D


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The wire grating can be difficult to clean, trapping urine and bacteria, which can cause infections. Not to mention it can't be that comfortable to walk on.


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

kayy thanks  How much bigger does it need to be? What if i bought another one and took off the side, and put them together? And put those lovely pebbles in the bottom too make it heavier and then just put lots of bedding overtop? thanks again =D


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You can use the Cage calculator to determine if a given cage is big enough. Remember to set it into inches


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

A lot of cages that are actually meant for animals like hamsters and mice are also labeled for rats - like people think because mice and rats look similar, they must be a similar size. I see that a lot on ebay and craigslist.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

your ratties are adorable~ <3
they're similar in age to my rats, who are also girls. :]
and even your cage is kinda like mine..it seems we both have to get bigger cages soon. 
but good cages are kinda hard to find in pet stores..and even on craigslist. oh well, i'll figure something out!
best of luck in cage hunting!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

aweee nice <3 I bet they are just darling. Thanks everyone =D


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Yay nice cage. But they will outgrow that one very quickly. Better work on a bigger and better one for them!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

so wait, if I buy another like that and take the side out of each will it be ok? or am I better off buying a completely new one?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, It will not. According to the rat calculator, It can fit one rat. BUT...it says the cage's depth is to small for one rat. So technically its to small to house a rat comfortably. Even if you add another that doesn't change the depth size of the change.

You will either need to build a cage or buy a bigger one. Try to figure out what you can do as soon as possible. You don't want a cage thats to small and I personally think its ALREADY to small for young rats to do what they love, run and tumble around.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

heres some cages that would be better (they might be too expensive, i dont know your price range) :

http://www.petco.com/product/11751/Super-Pet-Care-Home-for-Chinchillas-and-Ferrets.aspx (kinda iffy)

http://www.petco.com/product/100114/Prevue-Pet-Jumbo-Steel-Ferret-Cage.aspx (pretty good but looks like jail)

http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx (my favourite)

http://www.petco.com/product/2855/Super-Pet-Deluxe-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home-with-Stand.aspx (a bit larger than others)


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for all of those<3
im looking on ebay cause the cage is getting wayy to small and everything is soo expensive!
how does this look to you guys?
http://item.express.ebay.com/14x22x...130113323936QQihZ003QQtrZexpQQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

The one you said looks like a jail is exactly like mine but mine is a little bigger :'(.

It doesn't look very jaily with lots of colourful toys and hammocks and wheels and balls and lots of other bits though 

Love that purple and green one, with the little slide. So cute!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

about the attatching two cages i think it would be much easier and possibly cheaper just to get a big one, i dont know were your located or your pricerange but i just got this one and my boys love it! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=150171814729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005 but i think that the only deliver to the uk and even if they did post internationally it would probably be rally expensive


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

The cage I have is the Coast Cage Ritz Rat Condo. It's a little on the small side, but if you put up enough hammocks, and move the bottom ladder to create another shelf instead, it's okay provided they get lots of out time. 

The main reason why I chose it is because I needed mobility in my cage, going to and from school several times a year. You mentioned "at my dad's house," so I thought mobility might be something you want in a cage, too. This is light, pretty easy to clean and decorate (the whole top half just lifts off, but can be clipped down, it's super easy. Though it's no FN, I'm sure), and strudy since it's all one piece. You can't have more than two girls, and you're going to have to be smart about how you decorate, but it works pretty well. And it's not even that expensive, $55 from the website, and they have free shipping. 

Also, the wheel is solid now. I was going to take it out, since it's a little inconveniently placed, but now they're using it, so I don't regret the wheel too much.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awwwww cute rats


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

aw thanks everyone 
yah true captain but we're getting two otherwise yah thanks <3 aww that cage looks so good simbakitten! such a good price too but i live in canada. <3

we're thinking of building one instead haa. <3


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I like to use the cage calculator as a rough guideline ...

If it says 4 can fit, for example, I don't put more than 2 in it...

It says 10, I don't put more than 6 or 7...

To put it another way, just because my little Honda can legally carry 5 people, that doesn't mean it would be comfortable. IMO.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry phobie  im sure it does look great with colours, just it looks so..well...jailish with nothing


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I definitely agree with Sparker on this. My Ferret Nation can, according to calculators, fit 12 rats. I have 6 in there now, and I wouldn't put more than 8 in there. I had a cage that could fit 5 with two girls in it, but when I got a third rat I got a bigger cage.

Rats, especially females, are very active. They love to play, and run, and climb. They need space in their cage to do these things. Most people have their rats out of the cage for an hour or two. That's over 20 hours a day rats spend in their cage. So it should be the best possible cage you can get (or make!) for them. The money is so worth it to have happy and healthy rats!


----------

